# BIG find, nice rack



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

This is the guy who owns the property we hunt with, Belmont Co. His dog found this 14pt in the creek about 150yds from my tree stand. Sure wish I'd seen him within range during season. I'm sure he has offspring. He'll have it mounted and scored. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=36503&cat=500


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

What a buck. My God.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Good God! I wish I'd have seen him when I hunted down there.


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

Thats a true Ohio monster for sure!!!!!!i also live in belmont county and we found alot of dead deer last year in the spots i hunt,the EHD took a bunch of deer out of our herd this past year we found er a 100 dead in creeks and around small ponds and the bad thing is they were almost all bucks.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Great Buck


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Ronnie, I heard a lot of reports of dead from the EHD but Belmont was not a listed county with the ODNR, should have been.


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

yeah you would think it would have been,i wasent the only one who found a bunch too one buddy of mine found a bunch of them dead along a creek that runs through the place where he hunts also a bunch floating in a pond at the end of that same hollow,he said there were a couple bucks in there that would push in the 170's!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

That is a real brute - love all that mass carried throughout!!

I sure wish he had fallen to your arrow rather than EHD or natural causes.
As you say - he's got some youngens around there with your name on them!!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice buck! The farmer I hunt off of in Morgan County said that they found 15 dead deer on the property next to his. Didn't hear how many bucks were in the count.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

We were let down a bit, gross 156 7/8,, net 135 7/8. We were expecting in the 160+ class.


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

Looks to be a main-frame 8 pt. with alot of deductions, not unusual. What was the non-typical score? With a typical score, you deduct both the abnormal and tha side to side differeneces. If the 135 was after both deductions, then add the abnormal points total back and call it a non-typical.

What were the abnormal and side to side differences? I'm like you, still a shooter!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Either at 160" or 135" he was big enough for me to shoot! Nice buck! Funny how the scoring system is deceiveing. I've seen many bucks that score high that are just not that impressive. And on the other hand I've seen bucks that don't score high that are really impressive. If he "wows" you when you see him than that is the true score.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I thought there was going to be a picture of my Wife up on the thread when I saw the title.

Im somewhat relieved.


----------

